# errore nel compilare il kernel

## vdavi81

Sto installando la gentoo 2006.1 il kernel è il 2.6.17-r8.Bhe quando vado a riavviare il mio sitema(oh meglio quando lo avvio ..) mi dice 

VFS:Cannot open root device"hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown:block(0,0)

allora io 3 partizioni una per win una di boot e un altra di swap.

nel kernel ho caricato il VFS e i supproti per il file sistem (ext2 ext3 ecc..)

Non capisco proprio cosa possa essere...

Aiutatemi.

----------

## darkmanPPT

non disperare, l'ho avuto anche io questo problema.

è solamente che non hai fatto build-in corretto della tua scheda madre o simili.

semplicemente vuol dire che nel kernel non hai fatto build in di tutta la roba necessaria.

avevo un link da qualche parte.. preso dal forum inglese... appena lo trovo lo posto.

non disperare.

anche io all'inizio credevo di aver settato tutto correttamente   :Wink: 

-------------

cavolo! non lo riesco a trovare.

cmq era un howto.

in poche parole ti diceva di controllare di avere messo proc, e simili build in e poi di andare anche nella sezione degli Hdisk (device drivers->ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL) e sistemare là

fare build in del tipo (ata,sata, etc) corretto

fare build in, in fondo, della scheda madre corretta.

tutto qui. ricompila e vai! funzionerà

----------

## crisandbea

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Sto installando la gentoo 2006.1 il kernel e il 2.6.17-r8.Bhe quando vado a riavviare il mio sitema(oh meglio quando lo avvio ..) mi dice 
> 
> VFS:Cannot open root device"hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

   da quanto dici non hai la partizione di root, e' mi sembra molto strano in quanto senza di quella non capisco dove installi il kernel ed il resto, ed il motivo dell'errore e' quello.   comunque posta un fdisk /dev/hda.  stai installando in modo testuale o con l'installer grafico???

----------

## darkmanPPT

fidati.. non è il problema di partizioni di root.

è solo che non fai build in nel kernel del supporto corretto.

mi spiace, ma non trovo l'how to dal forum inglese...

... eh si che ho avuto questo "problema" la settimana scorsa.... quindi non è passato nemmeno tanto tempo!

 :Wink: 

------------------

Eccolo!!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497930-highlight-.html

e questo è un thred sul forum inglese dove ne parlano. cmq penso ti basterà il primo link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498879-highlight-syncing+vfs.html

----------

## vdavi81

DarkmanPPt avevi ragione tu. in effetti era i il guaio solo che adesso mi da un altro guio.

hda:bad access: block=28676025, count 8

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 28676025

Kernle panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image

Grazie.

----------

## darkmanPPT

Questo errore te lo da sempre al caricamento?

o in altre parti?

quetso potrebbe esseri utile?

http://www.debianizzati.org/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,29/func,view/id,22052/catid,3/

lo so che è un link sulla debian, ma ... oh... google is your friend!

su un sito ho trovato questo:

 *Quote:*   

>  Kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image
> 
> Si risolve eliminando da Grub i parametri di resume: resume= /dev/md0.
> 
> Il problema era dato dal fatto che avevo settato in md0 il raid della swap.
> ...

 

forse ti sarà di aiuto.

----------

## vdavi81

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Questo errore te lo da sempre al caricamento?
> 
> o in altre parti?
> 
> quetso potrebbe esseri utile?
> ...

 

No perche nel mio grub.conf non c'è /dev/md0.

Non capisco mi mancherà qualcosa nel kernel. Cmq si il problema me lo da al caricamento.

----------

## fejfbo

Com'è il tuo grub.conf?

----------

## vdavi81

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Com'è il tuo grub.conf?

 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r5

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema

operativo)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3

----------

## fejfbo

Se la memoria non mi inganna, come root devi mettere il primo disco fisso, cioè:

```
root (hd0,0)
```

----------

## vdavi81

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Se la memoria non mi inganna, come root devi mettere il primo disco fisso, cioè:
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,0)
> ```
> ...

 

Adesso provo.

Quindi devo anche lanciare il comando gryb per l'installazione manuale di grub.

----------

## fejfbo

No, se grub è già installato non serve reinstallarlo, è sufficiente che modifichi quel file

----------

## bender86

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Se la memoria non mi inganna, come root devi mettere il primo disco fisso, cioè:
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,0)
> ```
> ...

 

No, il parametro root è la partizione predefinita per il parametro kernel. Potrebbe essere uno dei due, indifferentemente:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r5

       root (hd0,2)

       kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3
```

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r5

       kernel (hd0,2)/boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3
```

Fermo restando che / sia davvero /dev/hda3.

----------

## vdavi81

bene allora che cos'è? che mi genera il kernel panic

----------

## fejfbo

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> bene allora che cos'è? che mi genera il kernel panic

 

Hai provato come ti ho suggerito???

root (hd0,0)

----------

## vdavi81

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   bene allora che cos'è? che mi genera il kernel panic 
> 
> Hai provato come ti ho suggerito???
> 
> root (hd0,0)

 

si ho provato. non mi carica neanche il kernel. andava meglio prima che almeno me lo caricava

----------

## Luca89

Prova a fare un "make clean" (nella cartella dei sorgenti del kernel) e ricompilare il kernel.

----------

## vdavi81

il make clean cosa fa di bello?

----------

## Luca89

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> il make clean cosa fa di bello?

 

cancella tutti i precedenti residui di compilazione.

----------

## vdavi81

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   il make clean cosa fa di bello? 
> 
> cancella tutti i precedenti residui di compilazione.

 

il make clean non l'ho provato. ma noncredo che sia quello il problema. Qualcun altro saprebbe indicarmi una possibile soluzione.

----------

## crisandbea

ma perchè non posti un fdisk??? e ci fai vedere le partizioni???   ho avuto il tuo stesso problema ed ho risolto modificando la tabella delle partizioni, quindi il problema è quello,

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r5

       root (hd0,2)

       kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3
```

poi la riga root(hd0,2) per me è sbagliata, in quanto al posto del due ci va il numero della partizione di boot -1.

----------

## vdavi81

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ma perchè non posti un fdisk??? e ci fai vedere le partizioni???   ho avuto il tuo stesso problema ed ho risolto modificando la tabella delle partizioni, quindi il problema è quello,
> 
> ```
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r5
> 
> ...

 

come si fa a modificare la tabella delle partizioni

----------

## Gitanovic

Io avevo lo stesso problema... ricontrolla il file /etc/fstab

Comunque in effetti... posta un fdisk, il fstab e il grub.conf... così si vede che non va

----------

## crisandbea

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   ma perchè non posti un fdisk??? e ci fai vedere le partizioni???   ho avuto il tuo stesso problema ed ho risolto modificando la tabella delle partizioni, quindi il problema è quello,
> 
> ```
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r5
> 
> ...

 

intanto postaci un fdisk , il tuo fstab, e magari anche il grub.  almeno cosi riusciamo a ragionare sullo stato reale della tua macchina. ciao

----------

